# V-Belts - WOW what a deal!!!



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

For Canadian friends in particular, but as much to my American friends should you wish to pay the cross border shipping, listen to this deal.

B144 belt for the 54" deck on the DGT6000

All prices in Canadian $

Sears - $143 (crooks!)
Napa - $43
PRINCESS AUTO - $4.97

It turns out this is a clearance item for Princess Auto. They used to stock all kinds of belts, but dropped the B144 because sales were slow. I don't know how many are left or available, but I picked up 4 (had to be shipped to Ottawa from Mississauga store).

If anyone is interested, look here.
Princess Auto 
Part number is 3860384

SnowMower


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Automotive belts are not the same as lawn equipment belts. Same size but don't hold up.
Rodster


----------



## archyb2 (Sep 25, 2003)

*V belt*

Rodster
I believe a "B" belt is an indusrtial belt not automotive as automotive belts are "A" belts
Archie


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Well, so far I have been through 2 belts on this thing. The first, the original from Sears that came with the tractor lasted just over 5 hours.
Just rolled 40 hours on the Napa belt and now it is toast.

Since I'm working the snot out of these things, automotive vs lawn, who cares. Chances are I should be able to get through the rest of the season (I hope) on this one.

I'll keep you posted. For that price, it's pretty hard to go wrong.

SnowMower


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

A-belts are 1/2" top width
B-belts are 21/32" top width.

Don't know if that makes one automotive or not.

SnowMower


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

at $143 per belt i would like to think they would last more than 40 hours.. no matter how hard you are working them...


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

> at $143 per belt i would like to think they would last more than 40 hours.. no matter how hard you are working them...


And give you a back rub at the end of the day. And certain other perks too.

They really should at least buy me dinner before they try to stick it to me like that. 

SnowMower


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

funny. 

hows that johnny bucket working out for you so far?


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

It's working fantastic.

I got a full load of gravel and a full load of top soil (by full load I mean a dump truck). Have moved most of it around effortlessly as needed.

Was thinking last night as I was 'playing' on my tractor, that I really need to send in some good words to John Scheele. The bucket is fantastic. Of course, wish I had gotten the power dump, getting blister on my bucket trip hand. And my front actuator is struggling a little when I fill the bucket up completely with wet topsoil ... go figure. 

On as scale of 1-10, this product gets an 11. As does my DGT6K, top shelf in my opinion.

SnowMower


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Something is not aligned correctly or something else is wrong if you are getting so little time from a belt.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Snowmower
Chief is right. There's no way a belt should only last 40 hrs. Doesn't matter what you're cutting. I think it's time you demand an explanation and a permanent fix from sears or threaten to return the tractor. I have original belts on my 50" deck for over 5yrs. The only time the belts fail prematurely, is when something, usually a pulley, is out of alignment or possibly has a rough spot that cuts into the belt. The pulley on the deck may be a two piece design. Which is two halves welded together to form a complete pulley. Check this carefully to be sure there are no burrs left over from manufacturing that are snagging the belt.


----------

